# CAT BIRD EGGS & HATCHLINGS



## african cake queen (Jun 16, 2011)

[/img]




[/img]




[/img]



momo said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...






WHO DOESNT LIKE BABIES? LINDY


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 16, 2011)

They were waiting for you to feed them, cool photo's.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Pics, We have 4 rose bushes and never had a bird build in one, they build everywhere else.We have a pair of cat birds but haven't seen where they are nesting.They are neat because they are so people friendly. Len


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2011)

whats a cat bird?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 17, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## kendallllmcd (Jun 17, 2011)

awww!! i raised a little birdie like thaaat! i fed her my baby parrot foood then i gave her to a bird rescue when she was big enoughhh


----------

